# digital cluster replacement



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

I Need to find a replacement cluster for my existing digital cluster. It's an 86 z31 n/a. I checked partsearch and jcwhitney, neither one have it. i would PREFER to get a new one rather than used (i realize that's alot to ask, but why pay for one that's just gonna go out again?) I am going to make the digital to analog swap in the future, but i won't have the time until summer most likely, and i have the money to do a digital to digital swap right now. So if you know of any websites, shops, catalogs, etc. where i can find one, please let me know. I live in northern san bernadino county california in case that helps.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/wildbill300zx/


----------

